# contender or contender elite



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Unless you are shooting 545-550+ you will not really see any difference, save the money for other accesories.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

You probably won't see the difference in score. Maybe a point here and there. But overall you probably won't see it in score. 

That being said. I do really prefer the Elite riser over the standard riser. I am however shooting a standard riser. But that's just because I fell in love with a bow that Hoyt didn't offer in an Elite model. But I will be going back to one sooner or later when I find the deal that I am looking for since they now have the Alpha Elite.


----------



## MEM (Jul 9, 2010)

I shoot the Contender and a buddy of mine has the Contender Elite. I shot both of them and can't tell the difference. The Contender shoots great and if you decided on one you won't be disappointed.


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

I have both but in the Vantage line and cant tell any difference. The Elite is cool to look at with the shoot through riser but thats about it.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I can tell the difference in the stiffness of the riser while aiming.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I have owned both and can't tell any difference.
I'm an average 530 +/- shooter.


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

I dont think there is a differnce in the scores. I think go buy what you will be happy with still in 1 years time. I got the elite riser for this resane, but I won the money in a horse race. If your doing it on a budget and dont feel you even care about the elite bar go with the contender. If you know your self like I do my self and want to topend bows go with the contender elite even If you have to save a bite longer.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Contender series are great bows......I'd go with the elite......I hate to throw crap in the game, forgive me, but if you have a 27" draw, I think I would seriously look at an Alpha E.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I have two CE's and they both flat out shoot! As for the Contender. It's a great bow too. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Contender with 2000 limbs is working great for me 27 draw cam halfs it like a ultratec with a better grip and limb pockets


----------

